# Benelli SBE 2 rust problems



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

In the market for a Sbe2 and had some guys tell me they have had rust problems with the Black. I will be using it for Dove and Ducks and do hunt in the rain. So do I go with black,max-4 or timber?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

My Benelli SBE is 10+ years old and is my primary waterfowl gun. I havn't had any rust problems at all. I rarely hunt in salt water areas, and that will be a factor.
I always wipe mine down after a hunt with a dry rag to remove and durt or mud and let it warm up inside the house. Then wipe down with a rag that I have applied G-96 Gun Treatment to.
Many of my friends also have the black SBE and I've heard of no problems.


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

If you plan on playing in the salt i would for sure go with the camo what ever they dip the gun in it sure protects it from the weather I have two sbe one is blk and the other is camo the blk one has a few spots around the action the camo gun looks like new and I hardly clean it only time i wipe it down is when it gets rained on you can't kill these guns


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks guys just a hard decision on what color to buy both look good.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a camo max4 SBE. I would never go with the Black. My friend has a black SBE and if you talk about water it wil start to rust. I shoot about 2 cases of shells through mine during the season and I only clean it twice a year. I shoot everything from 3 1/2 t shot at geese to 2 3/4 8 shot at upland and never had a problem.
________
xMISTRESSJESSAx


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a black SBE and it has some rust on it. BUT it's my fault, I put the gun in the case wet and forgot it for a week. It has some pitting but it's not as bad as I thought it would be. I do alot of hunting out of waders and my gun is over my back when I'm setting decoys. This causes the butt of the gun to be under water for extended periods of time. I removed the butt pad one day and found the stock full of rusty water. The spring and rod were rusted beyond belief. Never the less the gun keeps shooting. All my problems were caused by me and abuse. Still it's a great gun! If I someday wear it out I will get the camo - it's much more suited to the abuse I put on my duck gun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

On Thanksgiving Day 2005 I dropped my Benelli M2 (3" version of the SBE II) MAX4 camo in 5' of water in the salt marsh and could not find it for over ten minutes. When I got to the boat ramp a Federal Warden was there checking guys. He looked at me and asked what happened to me. I told him my story. He told me to load up and go home and clean up. At home I disassemabled it and let it dry out for 3 or 4 days. Cleaned it up and oiled it. I have a couple of spots on the bolt that I have to keep wiping off and thats it. 
90% of the waterfowl hunting I do is salt or brackish water.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Use Break Free as your oil. It is the best for preventing rust. 

Have you considered a stainless Ruger O/U. I've hunted the salt water for 25+ years. When you hunt from a boat with a lab, guns get wet. I've always used O/U's. They are the easiest to completely clean. Latest one is the Ruger stainless and hade it camoed. I take it in the shower and soap it down, let it dry in a box with a drier, and always use only Break Free. Even when I hunted with a Citori in the salt I had no rust. It's all how you take care of them. you need to clean them that night at every hunt. Never put leave them in the case.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

To the point, I have an SBE II, parkerized on synthetic. No rust problems whatsoever, though I am not in the salt. I clean with Hoppes no. 9 and spray a bit of Remoil on it, and no problems at all, bolt, spring, trigger mechanism, or barrel.

I hunt weekly during the season, clean after each weekend even if I don't shoot, and store in a Bolt softcase.

My advice, don't use a lot of Remoil. You don't want silt or dust to gum it up, and have you only able to shoot 3 or 4 hours after the gas guys are done. Just a fine coat, and you can shoot their limits too.

This is in contrast to the Remington 870 Super Express I replaced with the SBE II, which though it never failed me, rusted bright red on the barrel and inside the action if I left it in the soft case between Sunday and Saturday morning. I bitched to Remington, and they indicated if I wanted a quality product, I should have paid more.

Well, I did.


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

The finish on the barrel of a black SBEII is prone to rust w/o dilligent care. Wipe down dry after getting it wet. Do not store it in a gun case, especially the popular floating gun cases (like Avery) that fold and velcro from the top. This should help keep the rust off, but it's not foolproof. I don't know why Benelli chose such an inadequate finish on their barrel assembilies?

You can have the barrel coated with Gun-Kote for 1/2 the price of dipping. This will put a baked-on rust proof coating on the barrel, and protect it better than dipping. You can choose the color, but they have flat black to match your lower receiver, which does not need it.

Check out: www.kgcoatings.com

Try this for an applicator service: www.salboarms.com


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

If you have one baked or coated with that stuff can you later camo the gun? or dip it as its called.


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

TANK said:


> If you have one baked or coated with that stuff can you later camo the gun? or dip it as its called.


Yes you can. Look at custom 1911 pistols from outfits like Wilson Combat. They are coated with the same baked on coating and they sell for $1800 - $3500 a piece. Its a quality product, and I don't know why it doesn't get more press in the waterfowling community.


----------

